# Cycling shoes



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought I would post this on here as it seems like majority are pro enviro people on here (transit before car, biking etc), or so it seems, but I was wondering if anybody knew of a good place to get cycling shoes, more specifically mountain bike shoes for clipless pedals? I know the bike show is on, but dont know if I can get to it.
I have checked kijiji and craigslist, and feel kinda weird wearing someone elses shoes, even though you know what they say about walking a mile in their shoes....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My husband might know, I will try to remember. But MEC canada sells them.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

yea, i was there, some fit really narrow, but I am guna probably go back when I have time. Just hoping for a place near the north end. That store is awesome for everything though!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my husband says online is one of the best places to look. He picked up a pair of sandles that works we..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're near Vic park and lawrence, there's D'ornellas bike shop just east on lawrence.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

and there is a bike store on parlement...a bit south of menagerie


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

when I saw this **Cycling shoes* *

I was then seeing in my head a pair of sneakers in a fish tank waiting to cycle ... then I was thinking gee I hope they arent K SWISS those are my fav sneakers and woundering hummm how many gallons for them!
Then I started thinking OMG im getting old if I could actually see that in my head!!!!
We are so silly and do crazy stuff !!!
I need help lol


----------

